

Ask HN: REJECTED. Would you be willing to contract-to-hire? - dwoot

If a potential software engineering candidate has  interviewed with you and you found that this person  was passionate about what it is that you&#x27;re doing, but after tossing a couple of puzzles and technical questions at them, and not feeling that they&#x27;re quite where you need them to be, would you be inclined to offer a contract-to-hire position if they asked (given that you&#x27;d enjoy working with this person)?<p>Do you think this is a decently good idea? Should a candidate ask?<p>Any big&#x2F;well-known start-ups or companies willing to do this?
======
maresca
It depends on the size of the company and the types of questions you are
asking. Larger companies move slower and are more apt to hire people of all
skill levels. Smaller companies need rockstars that will sling great code
fast.

Depending on the questions, you may be asking things that don't apply. How
much did the puzzles apply to your every day coding tasks? Some people don't
do well interviewing or at puzzle questions but can still churn out some great
finished products. You won't know until you actually try them out in the
position.

